# Remote Housing Search Service



## Delancey Corday

I'm moving to France in Jan/Feb and was wondering if anyone knows of services that provide remote housing search. The curveball here is that I won't be moving to Paris, but to northern France. I found one service called EasyStart, but they've been around for less than a year, I couldn't find much information about them other than what's on their own website, so I am having difficulty trusting them.
Any leads will be much appreciated.
Merci


----------



## Bevdeforges

Took a quick look at the website you mentioned, and they are a classic relocation service. You can search online for "relocation services" (and add "Lille" or "northern France" to the search if you want to specify). Or, if you have any contacts with a large international company, ask their HR department if they have a relocation service in the area. 

They won't/can't do a completely remote housing search, but they will accompany you on the property visits and scout out potential flats or houses that meet your needs. But most places need you to be on site first - so they can properly get to know you and your needs first. Just because a relocation company is located in Paris doesn't mean they don't have agents or reps in other parts of France. (I used to know a few women in the Paris area who did that sort of work on a freelance basis for relocation companies.) Just be aware that these sorts of services can be very expensive.

We do have at least one or two regulars here on the forum who have contracted for the services of a relocation agent and who may turn up to offer their referral.


----------



## Delancey Corday

Thank you @Bevdeforges I admit I was a little lost as to what exactly search, every result I was getting that included "remote", would invariably be about remote work abroad.


----------



## BackinFrance

Yes, you need to search for relocation companies.


----------

